# Routine change, anyone no a good hypertrophy routine for natural trainers



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Currently doing Jeff willed routine had amazing weight gain 77kg in sept 2011 84kg present must have been seriously over training plus diet was poor still not 100% since I'm on night shift bt much better anyway looking to keep gains coming as they have slowed any ideas? Maybe up the reps from 4-6 to 6-8


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

No 1


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Good weight gain that dont know what his routine is myself.

I do a low volume routine myself every other day or two days off in between workouts.

Back ,legs ,bis on day one.

Day two off.

Chest,delts tris abs day three.

Day four off.

Back,legs,bis day five.

Just keep repeating like that if i need it two days off.

Keep the volume low and dont flog yourself into the ground you can recover well in five days.

Choose whatever reps you like,if im changng exercise i start with 20 then work my way up in weight and down in reps as the weeks go on.

One exercise per bodypart except back and legs,till i cant get any further weight wise with it then move to another exercise.

you can do a dropset,rest pause,5x5,partials ,20 rep sets,whatever you want as long as its progressive weight wise.

My last chest workout was bench press 90kg x 9,70kgx8,50kgx8 one dropset that was it.

Back workout rack chins 30kg added x8 reps,dumbell row 37.5kg x9 very slow negative reps,shrugs x1set.

Very low volume but i knew id worked the muscle good.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

2-4 reps for muscle power

5-6 for muscle strength

8-12 reps for muscle size

13 reps + is for muscular endurance and high pump but the weight wont be heavy enough to promote good muscle increase

8-12 is best for hypertrophy. hope that helps you


----------

